# Miss USA



## v2 (Apr 22, 2006)

You've got realy beautiful girls in US guys...
Miss USA- Tara Elizabeth Conner !!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2006)

Normally, the Miss America Contestants are not the best looking women either....


----------



## Pisis (Apr 22, 2006)

Well she's quite hot. I can imagine (and know) hotter girls though...


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2006)

Come to southern California and see some of the fat latina girls walk on the beach in a skimpy bathing suit.

Sort of like a amphib version of a beluga whale.


----------



## Henk (Apr 22, 2006)

Plastic surgery were good to her.    

I know hotter girls.

I do not like blonds, they LOOK so dumb.

Henk


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 23, 2006)

v2 said:


> You've got realy beautiful girls in US guys...
> Miss USA- Tara Elizabeth Conner !!!




No oofense guys, Im sick of blondes, everywhere I go its blondes blondes blondes, my mother is blonde, my 2 IC is blonde, my brother is blonde 75 % of the Hollywood women are blonde, lets just look at some hot slutty redheads or some hot sluuty brunnetes, HELL! Ill even settle for Baldness


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 23, 2006)

She looks damn fine to me!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

She is damn fine.... She's probably not a real blonde anyways.....


----------



## Pisis (Apr 23, 2006)

She is, but there's better chicks around


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Give me a brunet anyday. I love woman with dark hair, it brings out their face more and they look hotter. Luckily we have a lot of brunet girls here and the fake blond hair is stupid because you can see it is fake.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 23, 2006)

I supposse you have more then brunette women...


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Yep, but woman here are just full of shit. They f*ck you around like they want to and just do not give a f*ck. You really do get hot ones that are very nice and great woman, but too young to date. The woman my age are not nice people and I can not stand their attitude. 

They will say they love you then leave you then come back with the same shit, they love f*cking with our fragile little minds.

My friends brother have this hot and nice girl, but she is 16 years old.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 23, 2006)

women my age barely have boobs


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Henk said:


> Yep, but woman here are just full of shit. They f*ck you around like they want to and just do not give a f*ck. You really do get hot ones that are very nice and great woman, but too young to date. The woman my age are not nice people and I can not stand their attitude.
> 
> They will say they love you then leave you then come back with the same shit, they love f*cking with our fragile little minds.
> 
> ...



I love your rants Henk, they make me laugh! What is the age of consent in where you live? You can date girls at 16 in Britain no matter how old you are, just their Dads may get a bit pissed off if your like 30 or something.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL

Well, she could be 16 and hot. In fact, on of my firend
's daughter is 13 and she looks like 20 yo.
And the attitude depends on the personality, not anything else.



looma said:


> women my age barely have boobs


LOL. I noticed Asian women have barely boobs... No offend.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> LOL. I noticed Asian women have barely boobs... No offend.



My wife is asian and she has some bigguns!


----------



## Pisis (Apr 23, 2006)

Well it surely depends... I like big titties (Hmmm,  maybe I should add it into my signature... )


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

LMAO at "Bigguns".........


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

16 for girls and 14 for boys. Well mate I do not take a other guys girl, I would not like it if some other asshole did that to me. I do not like to date girls that is so young, they are just full of shit and you can not take them out to a bar or dance place, they must be 18.

Henk


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh, what kind of men except guys love big boobs. I do not mean those big ones that will break her back but a 34D is the right one for me.

Here is a Q. Why do us men love boobs? Can any of you give me a answer, because dam there is not one when I think of it.

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Henk said:


> Oh, what kind of men except guys love big boobs. I do not mean those big ones that will break her back but a 34D is the right one for me.
> 
> Here is a Q. Why do us men love boobs? Can any of you give me a answer, because dam there is not one when I think of it.
> 
> Henk



Maybe because when you are young you have to drink your mothers milk to survie so there is like some primal urge to suck breasts, the bigger means more milk. Or that could be complete rubbish.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Did someone say "Big Ones" ???


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

They seriously look like the heads of two bald men!


----------



## Pisis (Apr 23, 2006)

Tiger said:


> They seriously look like the heads of two bald men!


ROFL

And your decision is correct. It is a non-conscious reaction, a part of the so-called Oidpus Complex, as described by Sigmun Freud.

Man I like tits... 8)


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

ROFL les, that is real bad ones. Not so big. lol

Yes, it can be traced back to when you were a baby, but a other reason except that? 

Amen Pisis.

Henk


----------



## Maestro (Apr 24, 2006)

Tiger said:


> I love your rants Henk, they make me laugh! What is the age of consent in where you live? You can date girls at 16 in Britain no matter how old you are, just their Dads may get a bit pissed off if your like 30 or something.



I'm not so sure...

In Canada, the age of consent is 14. However, if a 30 years old man dates a 14-17 years old girl, her parents may prosecute him for "corrupting the youth". If he is found guilty, he'll end up in jail.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 24, 2006)

Henk said:


> ROFL les, that is real bad ones. Not so big. lol
> 
> Yes, it can be traced back to when you were a baby, but a other reason except that?
> 
> ...



Yes, it's like an electric train... Made for childrens but used by men !

B, C or D cup, it doesn't really matter for me, as long as she looks... "proportionnal".


----------



## Henk (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, I agree with you Maestro, it must look right, not be out of proportion.

Henk


----------



## Erich (Apr 24, 2006)

why do guys like big J's because our make up is different chaps, we are visual and 9 out of 10 women are not ...........

alright keep your woodie down

E


----------



## Maestro (Apr 24, 2006)

I heard something similar concerning female orgasms... That's why womens always comes with their eyes closed.

... So if your wife comes with her eyes wide open, *she is faking !*


----------



## Henk (Apr 24, 2006)

You guys are realy something.

Yep, woman fake it most of the time.

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2006)

Maestro said:


> I heard something similar concerning female orgasms... That's why womens always comes with their eyes closed.
> 
> ... So if your wife comes with her eyes wide open, *she is faking !*



Or she has no eye lids!


----------



## Erich (Apr 24, 2006)

you're an expert eh ?

be careful what you put into words.........

my wife is blonde naturally and is no bimbo like some of the "Experten" here seem to profess


----------



## Maestro (Apr 24, 2006)

Henk said:


> Yep, woman fake it most of the time.



I always said :

_"If a girl is stupid enough to fake an orgasm, I'm stupid enough to believe her!"_

Honestly, I never understood why women faked... Because if a girl doesn't have an orgasm, a (smart) man will do something to make her come... Or at least _try_ something.

But if she fake, a normal man will think that she did come and will stop there.

So a stupid girl fake. A smart one doesn't.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2006)

Erich said:


> you're an expert eh ?
> 
> be careful what you put into words.........
> 
> my wife is blonde naturally and is no bimbo like some of the "Experten" here seem to profess



I always thought it was blondes who have all the fun!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 24, 2006)

Erich said:


> you're an expert eh ?
> 
> be careful what you put into words.........
> 
> my wife is blonde naturally and is no bimbo like some of the "Experten" here seem to profess



I never talked against blondes... Where did you saw that ? What I said about the female orgasm was said on TV by a female psychologist.


----------



## Erich (Apr 24, 2006)

start back at the 1st page and read through slowly ..... you'll get the picture


----------



## Maestro (Apr 24, 2006)

Okay... But it's mostly Henk and Hussars that said that.

I thought you were talking to me.


----------



## Henk (Apr 24, 2006)

Well mate I confess I do not like blonds as much as a brunette, maybe because most is not real blonds. I have met great looking blonds, but if I said anything rude against real blonds, forgive me. I just prefer brunets.

Well it is stupid of woman not to tell men what they want and rather think that men must know what they want in bed.

Henk


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2006)

A real man doesnt care what the sound of a womans orgasm is , heheheheheheh


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> A real man doesnt care what the sound of a womans orgasm is , heheheheheheh



     Dare you to say that at a feminists rally!


----------



## Henk (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep.

Henk


----------



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> A real man doesnt care what the sound of a womans orgasm is , heheheheheheh



LOL! An oldie but goodie.


----------

